# Golden Harvest Mason and Liberty Bell Jar



## Sienna Befar (Mar 7, 2021)

Hello. I was looking for information about the Liberty Bell Jar and the Golden Harvest Mason Jar. I am new to all this and can't figure out where to search. I was wondering about the years those jars may have been produced. How much are they worth if any? Thank you for your time


----------



## coreya (Mar 8, 2021)

could you post pictures of the jars? front, back & bottom if possible


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 8, 2021)

Golden Harvest jars date from the 1970s to the present.
The Liberty Bell jars, assuming you are talking about these, were produced by Anchor Hocking in the 1970s in honor of the bicentennial.


----------

